# How many do think are in there? shes HUGE!! pics included...



## goattee22 (Nov 7, 2009)

Strawberry was bred on Aug 10, so shes almost 3 months along....is this a normal size??? Shes so big, im a bit worried about how many are in there!

She was a little overweight before i bred her, but I quit feeding her grain and she only had hay and lost a little bit, but now that shes getting further along I allow her to share a little grain with the rest of the goats. She doesnt get much though.

She had triplets last december and wasnt even this big at the time she kidded. So im wondering if I should get an ultrasound done so i know what to prepare for. Would an ultrasound be able to tell me if the kids are to big already? she was bred to a small buck so i doubt the kids would be big?

Maybe im worrying about nothing, but she is so outta breath and grunts alot already..she still has a few months to go! Im afraid of what she will be like around January when shes due!

Should I quit feeding her grain again? the only reason why i worry about this is because she is produces ALOTTTT of milk and gets really skinny, so i didnt want her thin when she kids, its hard to get her weight up with her milking so much.

So how many do you think are in there???


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: How many do think are in there? shes HUGE!! pics include*

OMG she is soooooooo cute!!!! I can't wait to see what that ripe strawberry has for picking!!! :greengrin:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

*Re: How many do think are in there? shes HUGE!! pics include*

Oh my goodness she is cute and huge!! Good luck...I've learned its always a guessing game....I had a doe that was huge thought she was having 3 or 4 and she had twins...then had another doe that looked like a single and she had triplets....always keeps us guessing


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: How many do think are in there? shes HUGE!! pics include*

Everyone said my doe was having trips last year.... and she had a single... you never know, BUT that girl IS HUGE!


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: How many do think are in there? shes HUGE!! pics include*

Wow ! She IS big LOL ! looks pretty pleased with herself as well !


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: How many do think are in there? shes HUGE!! pics include*

She is really big for 3 months!! Any chance she was bred earlier?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: How many do think are in there? shes HUGE!! pics include*

SHES HUGE! But looks healthy


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: How many do think are in there? shes HUGE!! pics include*

She sure is a pretty girl. Hope she has lots of healthy beautiful babies for you.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: How many do think are in there? shes HUGE!! pics include*

looks like trips to me! My guess... :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## goattee22 (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: How many do think are in there? shes HUGE!! pics include*

Thanks for the compliments! And she is definatly quite pleased with herself 

FreedomStar: Nope, no chance. Shes my easy girl, she comes in heat when shes supposed to and has obvious signs. I keep the bucks pretty far away and no one has ever escaped. and she always takes the first time! She came into heat, and i bred her and shes hasnt been back in since. I wish all my does were as easy as her!

I hope she has at least triplets! I have a longg waiting list for her and i want to keep a doeling. I have a picture somewhere of her pregnant with trips right before she kidded, ill have to dig it up.....


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: How many do think are in there? shes HUGE!! pics include*

Well then trips or more. :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: How many do think are in there? shes HUGE!! pics include*

She's a BIG girl! :shocked: I'm thinking she will have 100 kids! :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: How many do think are in there? shes HUGE!! pics include*

Wow ...she is big.... and very pretty.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------

